# Bulk-import to Lightroom mobile from Dropbox-app in my iPad?



## lovefall (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,
As the title says, is this possible?
I am travelling for a couple of weeks without my laptop and want to import pictures from Dropbox to Lightroom mobile in order to start sorting and editing my photos. 
I can do it one photo at the time with "open with" in Dropbox but I have 100's of photos I´d like to import...
Any ideas?

/Niklas


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 19, 2017)

Not directly. From the Dropbox app you have to save to Camera Roll, then from there into LR.


----------

